# كتاب عن صيانة الغلايات



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 مايو 2010)

كتاب عن صيانة الغلايات


للتحميل
غلايات


----------



## MGSARmew (13 مايو 2010)

_الكتاب جميل ومفيد_
_وجزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## سليم صبرة (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك اخى ايمن 
على المعلومات القيمة 
بصفتك على اطلاع على الغلايات وغيرها هل يمكن توفير 
مرجع او كتاب عن متطلبات السلامة عند العمل على الغلايات وفحص صمامات الامان وغيرها من متطلبات السلامة
م سليم صبرة 
مشرف السلامة بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 

التوقيع 

خلو موقع العمل من الحوداث هو مجهود جميع العاملين وليس جهد فردى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 مايو 2010)

ارجو ان تلبى هذة الملفات طلبك يا باشمهندس سليم

و ربنا ينصركم و يقويكم فى غزة

Boiler Safety Valve Test Failures.pdf 


boilers-ASME-ANSI.pdf


Hand Book of Valve Information


safty valve theory


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 مايو 2010)

كتاب عن الصمامات Hand Book of Valve Information


Boiler Safety Valve Test Failures


safty valve theory handbook


----------



## سليم صبرة (15 مايو 2010)

مع خالص شكرى لك 
معلومات قيمة جدا 
لكن الجزء الثانى من السئوال وهو متطلبات السلامة للعمل على الغلايات 
* م سليم صبرة 
مشرف السلامة بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 

التوقيع 

خلو موقع العمل من الحوداث هو مجهود جميع العاملين وليس جهد فردى*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور مهندس ايمن حسن
على الجهود والمواضيع والمشاركات
جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## سليم صبرة (25 مايو 2010)

اخى ايمن 
عندنا اكثر من غلاية ولكن الغلاية الواحدة تعطى حوالى 10 كيلوجرام / الثانية طبيعى hp 
هذه الغلاية ارتفاعها حوالى 40 متر ويعمل مراقب التشغيل بالصعود الى الطبقات العليا 
اريد اذا كان يوجد لديكم اجراءات السلامة على هذه الغلايات سواء كان من ناحية الصيانة او التشغيل


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى


----------



## عادل 1980 (1 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب مفيد

مشكوووووور مرة ثانية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات

و يا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكم و افادكم


----------



## amged diap (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ... انا عضو جديد ، وأتشرف جداً بالإنضمام إليكم ... أريد معلومات عن صيانة المحطات البخارية .


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa8273 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا *وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## نيازي حسن (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## عاطف المسلم (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحت تجديد الرابط لانه بيظهر (الملف غير موجود)


----------

